# Ich will auch mal ;-)



## HeinzM (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo

Nachdem ich bereits ein bisschen im Forum rumgestöbert habe, will ich mich nun auch mal kurz vorstellen:
Mein Name ist Heinz und ich mag vor allem schöne Frauen in kurzen Röcken mit langen Beinen und sexy Heels !
Also bin ich bei euch wohl bestens aufgehoben !! :thumbup:
Klasse Forum, grosses Kompliment !! :jumping:
Hoffe, ich kann auch ein bisschen was dazu beitragen.

Viele Grüsse
HeinzM


----------



## astrosfan (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo Heinz! Vielen Dank für Deine Vorstellung.
Herzlich Willkommen an Board






Deine Vorlieben teilst Du hier mit vielen





Viel Spaß beim Stöbern.


----------



## Katzun (17 Juni 2009)

hallo heinz,

herzlich willkommen bei uns. ich wünsche dir viel spaß in unsere kleinen gemeinde 

Grüsse,
katzun


----------



## Buterfly (17 Juni 2009)

Willkommen Heinz,

mit deinen Volieben bist du sicher nicht allein 

Wirst hier sicher fündig


----------



## General (17 Juni 2009)

Na dann mal ein kräftiges Hallo Heinz und viel Spass mit den Mädels


----------



## Lars913 (17 Juni 2009)

grins xx


----------



## Tokko (17 Juni 2009)

Herzlich willkommen auf CB.:thumbup:

Ich hoffe du wirst hier bei uns fündig.

Viel Spaß noch mit den Pics.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## NAFFTIE (17 Juni 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen auf dem CB  wir lieben doch alle schöne frauen und sehen sie gern viel spass auf dem Board


----------



## maierchen (17 Juni 2009)

ja dann malk herzlich willkommen hier an board und viel spass beim stübern:thumbup:


----------



## Nappalover (17 Juni 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Celebboard !
viel spass , Du bist hier richtig...

Bin auch erst seit kurzem dabei...



Lg Nappalover


----------



## HeinzM (19 Juni 2009)

Vielen, herzlichen Dank für eure netten Begrüssungsworte !

Werde bestimmt eine Menge Spass bei euch im Forum haben ! :laola2:

Viele Grüsse
HeinzM


----------

